
Ask HN: How to build a Reddit/Hackernews like website? - amerf1
I am learning to code I wondered if there was a guide that I could learn and at the same time build a hackernews like website. I have seen some courses in Udemy, but I am not conivnced on the quality of the courses<p>Any help would be appreciated
======
krapp
At its core, a HN clone or any simple forum is just a CRUD app. If you can
make something in the language of your choice (with or without framework, it
doesn't matter) that handles user accounts and reading from/writing to a
database, then you're already a decent amount of the way there.

Beyond that, assuming you're using a SQL database and want threading, study
methods to represent tree structures from that[0].

[0][https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2175882/how-to-
represent...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2175882/how-to-represent-a-
data-tree-in-sql)

The closest thing to actual HN source code that's publicly available is
probably Anarki[0] which is a public fork of Arc[1], a lisp created by PG.
That codebase does already deviate from HN in several ways, is not guaranteed
to be stable and doesn't represent what might be considered modern best
practices for application design, but contributions are always welcome, and if
you want to know how HN itself works, in general terms, that's probably the
closest you're going to get.

You can also search "hacker news clone[2]" here to find examples written in
various languages.

[0][https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki)

[1][http://arclanguage.org/forum](http://arclanguage.org/forum)

[2][https://hn.algolia.com/?query=hacker%20news%20clone](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=hacker%20news%20clone)

------
dchuk
Here's an HN-clone's whole repo:
[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters)

------
chatmasta
[http://www.telescopeapp.org/](http://www.telescopeapp.org/)

------
amerf1
Thanks guys, looking at links below looks very useful!

